# Neue Infos zum Baglimit 2020



## Anglerdemo (25. Oktober 2019)

*Baglimit 2020- weitere Informationen von der EU- Kommission liegen vor*

Wir waren bisher sehr zurückhaltend mit unseren Veröffentlichungen zum Baglimit 2020. Bis heute gab es nur wenige offizielle Informationen, teilweise auch nur auf inoffiziellen Wegen. Zudem waren im Netz auf verschiedenen Seiten falsche Informationen veröffentlicht worden.

Der Wassertourismus in Schleswig- Holstein e.V. hat heute noch einmal Gespräche mit den zuständigen Stellen geführt und diese Informationen zur Veröffentlichung freigegeben.

Hinweis: Die offizielle Verordnung hierzu wird nach heutigem Stand in der kommenden Woche veröffentlicht. Erst damit ist die Verordnung rechtsverbindlich, da die Verodnung noch formal vom Rat angenommen werden muss. In Kraft treten wird die Verordnung am 01. Januar 2020.

Ab 01. Januar 2020 gilt ein Baglimit von 5 Dorschen pro Angler pro Tag. Im Februar und März sind es 2 Dorsche pro Angler pro Tag. Aktuell gibt es noch Gespräche, um den Vorschlag der WiSH e.V. zu einer sogenannten „Kutterquote“ (also Anzahl der Angler auf dem Schiff x 2 Dorsche) in den Monaten Februar und März in den Mitgliedstaaten umsetzen zu können.

Das Baglimit gilt in den ICES Untergebieten 22 bis 24. Im ICES Untergebiet 24 gilt die Regelung, dass die Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch nur in einem Gebiet von sechs Seemeilen (ca. 11,1 Km) von der Basislinie erlaubt ist. Jenseits dieser Linie ist die gezielte Fischerei auf Dorsch vollständig verboten. Eine Ausnahme gilt für die dänische Insel Bornholm. Hier ist auf der westlichen Seite – also dem Teil im ICES Untergebiet 24 - die Freizeitfischerei ebenfalls in einem Gebiet bis zu sechs Seemeilen von der Küstenlinie entfernt erlaubt. Ab einer Grenze von sechs Seemeilen ist auch hier die gezielte Fischerei auf Dorsch verboten.

Zu beachten ist hierbei, dass auch im ICES Gebiet 24 das reduzierte Baglimit von 2 Dorschen in den Monaten Februar und März gilt. Auch wenn die Schließzeit für die Fischerei in diesem Gebiet eigentlich in den Sommermonaten (Laichzeit beim Ostdorsch) liegt, so ist die Beschränkung für die Freizeitfischerei zur Vereinheitlichung in die Monate Februar und März gelegt worden.

In den ICES Gebieten 25 und 26 ist die Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch ab 01. Januar 2020 vollständig verboten! Somit hat es die polnischen Kollegen leider besonders hart getroffen- ein Opfer der durch die Politik jahrelang geduldeten Überfischung.

Zusammenfassend bedeuten diese Regelungen:

ICES 22 und 23 Baglimit 5 (2 Dorsche Februar und März)

ICES 24 Baglimit 5 (2 Dorsche Februar und März), jedoch innerhalb einer Zone von 6 Seemeilen

ICES 25 und 26 Verbot der Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch ab 01. Januar 2020


Wir informieren Euch natürlich sofort, wenn die Verordnung veröffentlicht ist!

Petri Heil und herzliche Grüße von der Küste!


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. November 2019)

Moin Moin liebe Angelfreunde!

Das Baglimit für 2020 wurde im Oktober von der EU festgelegt, das Ministerium für Energiewende, Landwirtschaft, Umwelt, Natur und Digitalisierung des Landes Schleswig-Holstein (MELUND) hat am 25.11.2019 die Küstenfischereiverordnung geändert, um auch zukünftig Verstöße lückenlos ahnden zu können (der Begriff "lückenlos" stammt übrigens aus der behördlichen Mitteilung).

Es betrifft die KÜFVO, § 23 Abs. 3.

Hier wurde mit der jetzigen Änderung der Bezug zur neuen EU Verordnung hergestellt. Die Änderung tritt am 01.01.2020 in Kraft.

Das nur zu Eurer Info, da die Änderung lediglich im Gesetz- und Verordnungsblatt im Dezember erscheint. Wir sehen diese Info als Service für die Meeresangler an.

Somit heißt es dann zukünftig im §23 Abs. 3 "Ordnungswidrig nach § 46 Absatz 1 Nummer 16 LFischG handelt, wer gegen die Verordnung 2019/1838 verstößt, indem er vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig entgegen Artikel 7 Absatz 1 und 2 mehr als die dort genannte Anzahl Exemplare Dorsch behält."

Also alles ein ganz normaler behördlicher Vorgang...

Petri Heil und herzliche Grüße von der Küste!


----------



## seeschwalbe (27. November 2019)

was macht die E U eigentlich , wenn russische, ukrainische oder weißrussische Fischerflotten  ihre Schleppnetze
durch die Ostsee ziehen. Wollen sie das dann mit Kriegsschiffen verhindern.


----------



## Anglerdemo (27. November 2019)

Das regeln die Gesetze und Verordnungen der CFP in der EU, in den deutschen Gewässern das Seefischereigesetz. In der deutschen AWZ ist zum Beispiel der Bund für die Überwachung und Kontrolle zuständig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. November 2019)

HA HA HA HA HA AUCH HIER WERDEN WIR NUR VERARSCHT .....WIE ÜBERALL.....


----------



## seeschwalbe (29. November 2019)

Da diese Staaten kein Mitglied der EU sind haben sie auch keine Fangbeschränkungen und können in den freien Gewässer
der Ostsee so viel fangen wie sie wollen, ob das gut ist, sei dahingestellt.


----------



## nowortg (29. November 2019)

Und wie kommen die Fischer aus der Ukraine und aus Weißrussland zum fischen in die Ostsee?
Die haben keinen Hafen der an die Ostsee grenzt...


----------



## gründler (29. November 2019)

nowortg schrieb:


> Und wie kommen die Fischer aus der Ukraine und aus Weißrussland zum fischen in die Ostsee?
> Die haben keinen Hafen der an die Ostsee grenzt...




Indem man sich ne Fangflotte in irgend einen Hafen packt und die Fische per Lkw ins Land karrt......wie überall auf der Welt praktiziert......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. November 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Indem man sich ne Fangflotte in irgend einen Hafen packt und die Fische per Lkw ins Land karrt......wie überall auf der Welt praktiziert......



Wo liegen die Schiffe, und wie viele?


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. November 2019)

seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Da diese Staaten kein Mitglied der EU sind haben sie auch keine Fangbeschränkungen und können in den freien Gewässer
> der Ostsee so viel fangen wie sie wollen, ob das gut ist, sei dahingestellt.



In der Ostsee gibt es keine "freien Gewässer", also "Hohe See". Somit gilt der Artikel 56 "Rechte, Hoheitsbefugnisse und Pflichten des Küstenstaats in der ausschliesslichen Wirtschaftszone" des Seerechtsübereinkommen der Vereinten Nationen. Dort heißt es im Absatz 1 a) "1. In der ausschliesslichen Wirtschaftszone hat der Küstenstaat: a) souveräne Rechte zum Zweck der Erforschung und Ausbeutung, Erhaltung und Bewirtschaftung der lebenden und nicht lebenden natürlichen Ressour-cen der Gewässer über dem Meeresboden, des Meeresbodens und seines Untergrunds sowie hinsichtlich anderer Tätigkeiten zur wirtschaftlichen Er-forschung und Ausbeutung der Zone wie der Energieerzeugung aus Wasser, Strömung und Wind;".  Somit gilt in der gesamten Ostsee die CFP der EU.


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wo liegen die Schiffe, und wie viele?



Kalingrad! Ich denke dort liegen an die 100 Fischereischiffe, die in der Ostsee aktiv sind, alle in der Größenordnung 25 bis 30 Meter. Bei AIS unter den Kürzeln MRTK und eine vierstellige Zahl zu finden (alles Schiffe mit dem Heimathafen Kalingrad).

Die sehen dann so aus:

https://www.marinetraffic.com/de/ai...0/mmsi:273450640/imo:8730194/vessel:MRTK_0770


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. November 2019)

Ja Kaliningrad ist auch quasi die einzige Möglichkeit.

Für Weißrussland denkbar, aber für die Ukraine? Wohl eher in polnischen Häfen.

Aber so wie du es darstellst sind irgendwelche Auswüchse da nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Anglerdemo (29. November 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Aber so wie du es darstellst sind irgendwelche Auswüchse da nicht zu erwarten.


 Ich stelle nur die Theorie dar . Ich weiß leider nicht, wie ernsthaft die Kontrollen in den Gebieten 25 und 26 stattfinden. Ich habe da ganz ehrlich meine Bedenken. Nicht ohne Grund haben wir die Situation bei Dorsch und Hering wie sie jetzt so ist


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. November 2019)

seeschwalbe schrieb:


> was macht die E U eigentlich , wenn russische, ukrainische oder weißrussische Fischerflotten  ihre Schleppnetze
> durch die Ostsee ziehen. Wollen sie das dann mit Kriegsschiffen verhindern.



Gab es alles schon: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buttkrieg 
Ich habe in Kanada mit jemandem zusammengearbeitet, der damals als Offizier auf einem der beteiligten kanadischen Kriegsschiffe dabei war. Der hat mir erklärt, dass die kanadische Marine ausdrücklichen Befehl hatte, die Fischerei zu unterbinden, notfalls mit militärischer Konfrontation.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. November 2019)

ja in kanada ….aber hier ich selber habe schon schleppnetzfischer mitten in der nacht vor Rostock erwischt die dann die lichter ausgemacht haben und da ich damals nur 5 ps hatte kam ich nicht hinterher.....jetzt würde ich die verfolgen bis denen der sprit ausgeht....


----------



## Anglerdemo (30. November 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der hat mir erklärt, dass die kanadische Marine ausdrücklichen Befehl hatte, die Fischerei zu unterbinden, notfalls mit militärischer Konfrontation.


 Das wird es in Deutschland wohl nicht geben, da die Marine dazu keinen verfassungsrechtlichen Auftrag hat und es gemäß Grundgesetz sicherlich nicht zu den Aufgaben der Bundeswehr gehört, es sei denn, die Fischereikontrolle fällt unter den Bereich Überwachung und Sicherung des deutschen Seeraums. Ich hätte in meiner damaligen Zeit sicherlich nicht den Befehl zum schießen auf einen Fischkutter gegeben, der ein paar Fische zu viel an Bord hat.


----------



## Grünknochen (1. Dezember 2019)

Alter Feldherr, warst Du in damaliger Zeit Fregattenkapitän, General oder so was ähnliches?  Nach meinem flüchtigen Kenntnisstand, ich bin ausweislich des Bescheides des Kreiswehrersatzamtes Essen vom. 10.11. 1977 berechtigt, den Kriegsdienst mit der Waffe zu verweigern, zieht sich das System Befehl und Gehorsam durch die gesamte Nahrungskette und nur das arme Schwein am Ende derselben hat nix mehr zu befehlen und muss das Knöpfchen drücken, damit die Ballerei losgeht. Käptn, mein Käptn...


----------



## fishhawk (1. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> den Befehl zum schießen auf einen Fischkutter gegeben



Ich dachte, da ginge es eher um Abdrängen oder kappen der Netze, so wie damals bei den Kabeljaukriegen in der isländischen Fischereizone.



Grünknochen schrieb:


> muss das Knöpfchen drücken



Also mir wurde damals beigebracht, dass ich keine Befehle ausführen darf, die gegen deutsche Gesetze oder das Völkerrecht verstoßen.
Auf einen unbewaffneten Fischkutter zu schießen, der nicht gerade versucht das gegnerische Schiff zu rammen oder sonst eine konkrete Gefahr für Leib und Leben darstellt, wäre m.E. wohl so ein Fall.


----------



## Anglerdemo (1. Dezember 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Alter Feldherr, warst Du in damaliger Zeit Fregattenkapitän, General oder so was ähnliches?  Nach meinem flüchtigen Kenntnisstand, ich bin ausweislich des Bescheides des Kreiswehrersatzamtes Essen vom. 10.11. 1977 berechtigt, den Kriegsdienst mit der Waffe zu verweigern, zieht sich das System Befehl und Gehorsam durch die gesamte Nahrungskette und nur das arme Schwein am Ende derselben hat nix mehr zu befehlen und muss das Knöpfchen drücken, damit die Ballerei losgeht. Käptn, mein Käptn...



Es kommt auf die Situation an. Es gibt Situationen, in denen eine Führungskraft vor Ort entscheidet, das wäre unter Umständen der wachhabende Offizier an Bord eines Schiffes. Wie ich bereits mal erwähnte, saß ich einige Jahre im NATO Headquarter in verantwortlicher Position und habe die Truppe damals aus persönlichen (familiären) Gründen verlassen und ja, ich musste damals während meiner Dienstzeit harte Entscheidungen treffen. 

Ich möchte jetzt nicht über Befehl und Gehorsam diskutieren, da es einfach zu OT ist. Fakt ist jedoch, dass unsere Marine sicherlich nicht die Aufgabe hat, Fischkutter zu überwachen. Das ist die Aufgabe der Küstenwache/ Bundespolizei und Fischereiaufsicht. Allerdings sieht es in anderen Ländern (z.B. Dänemark) anders aus, nach meinem Wissen darf die Marine dort eingreifen.


----------



## Grünknochen (1. Dezember 2019)

Das hört sich jedenfalls unwahrscheinlich wichtig an. Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten...


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. Dezember 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Das hört sich jedenfalls unwahrscheinlich wichtig an. Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten...



Ich werde Dir gerne mal in einem persönlichen Gespräch erklären, warum ich diesen Spruch für absolut unpassend halte und denke (hoffe), Du wirst meine Meinung dann teilen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2019)

Darf ich diese Frage eines users aus einem anderen Thread aufgreifen? Ist für die weitere Betrachtung/Einschätzung von Anglerdemo für mich schon wesentlich:



> @Anglerdemo mal eine Frage, das wird für mich nicht ganz klar - schreibst du hier als Privatmensch oder als Repräsentant von Anglerdemo?



Ich wünsche einen schönen adventlichen Wochenstart
Petri
Toni


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. Dezember 2019)

Es ist in einer Diskussion leider keine 100% Trennung möglich. Was Du damit erreichen möchtest, ist mir allerdings klar.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Es ist in einer Diskussion leider keine 100% Trennung möglich. Was Du damit erreichen möchtest, ist mir allerdings klar.



Danke für die Antwort.
Was ich damit ereichen wollte, steht ja in meiner Frage, schön, dass Anglerdemo/Lars das versteht.


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich hoffe, dass Dir der Unterschied bei den Postings vom DAFV Pressesprecher und dem User Tibulski nicht so viel Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, wie zwischen Anglerdemo und Lars. Oder wenn Du selber aus Deiner Vereinstätigkeit/ Erfahrung berichtest, habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch keinen Kopf gemacht, ob das "offiziell" oder "privat" ist. Mich interessiert lediglich der Inhalt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Dezember 2019)

Mein Anliegen ist, dass ich, wie in meiner Frage deutlich hinterlegt, einen Account richtig einschätzen will;
und ich danke dir nochmals für deine Antwort nun, denn du hast ja mir gegenüber mal betont, dass Anglerdemo Anglerdemo ist und getrennt davon Lars eben Lars. Dies ist nun aufgehoben. Was ich nun mit dieser nun zugegebenen Erkenntnis anfange, bleibt mir persönlich überlassen.
Der Unterschied deines zu deinem Vergleich mit mir ist, dass keiner der Vereine, in denen ich bin, hier einen Account hat und ich rein als Toni unter dem Account Toni_1962 schreibe. Ein Vereinsauftritt unter dem Vereinsnamen (auch in einem Forum) ist für mich immer eine Mitteilungsform von Vereinsbelangen/-angelegenheiten/-positionen i.e.S. u i.w.S. usw., die nicht mit persönlichen Statements einzelner Mitglieder vermischt sein darf. Eine solche scharfe Trennung ist notwendig, ob Verein oder auch Beruf und wird nicht nur von mir so praktiziert. Die Gründe will ich hier da nun sowieso schon o.T. nicht aufführen.
Selbstverständlich darfst du und auch andere anders dazu stehen, bleibt jedem überlassen  

Ein adventliches Petri
Toni


----------

